

Solving Sudoku with SQL (2010) - grouchysmurf
http://www.developerfusion.com/article/84374/solving-sudoku-with-sql

======
thorin
This is the article I remeber. It's a bit older too. I prefer the prolog
solution!

[https://technology.amis.nl/2009/10/13/oracle-
rdbms-11gr2-sol...](https://technology.amis.nl/2009/10/13/oracle-
rdbms-11gr2-solving-a-sudoku-using-recursive-subquery-factoring/)

~~~
polsoul
The great thing about it is that it's just one SQL statement.

One SQL statement with recursion ughhh, arghhhh ... a bit older but still
quite complicated to me - I've spent many hours on it and still cannot fully
understand how it works(this recursion thingy with all the university
variables memories - i,k,j , do you remember them :)). Definitely a good brain
teaser, good luck.

~~~
polsoul
Pretty easy to test it using:

[http://sqlfiddle.com/](http://sqlfiddle.com/) (just select Oracle 11g R2
instead of MySQL from the drop down -> press Build Schema -> paste the SQL
statment into the right window -> Run SQL )

------
collyw
I want to see MongoDb do that!

